
Adobe Dropping Support for PhoneGap - datasert
https://blog.phonegap.com/update-for-customers-using-phonegap-and-phonegap-build-cc701c77502c
======
fumplethumb
My company has been using PhoneGap to deliver enterprise mobile apps for
years. Though we have long realized that PhoneGap will not be be around much
longer, the migration has been quite a pain for us.

We have been able to move to Ionic without many code changes, so that's our de
facto solution. I'm curious to hear about others' experiences with PhoneGap,
Cordova, and Ionic in the real world. Ionic seems to be the best path forward
as the "spiritual successor" to PhoneGap, but I have also been looking into
React Native (possible with Expo).

